# Anybody got a water temp for East Harbor?



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Heading up bassin this week hoping weather allows us to get out on open lake and maybe islands for smallies. Just wondered how warm the harbor was for a largemouth fallback plan.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Was there today it ranged from 58.5 to 59.5


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

puregreen said:


> Was there today it ranged from 58.5 to 59.5



Tyvm puregreen.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Is there a free boat launch there or will I have to pay

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm 99% sure its free at the state park. We launch at Tibbles Marina and I believe its $5.


----------

